# Plant suggestions?



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I want to have some nice plants in my 35gal- soon to be set up. But I want easy plants, plants I don't have to do anything to take care of. I'm thinking of getting some java fern to attach to my driftwood. I would like some short forground plants, like the ones in the banner above, what are they? Also some plants for along the back of the tank, something that will provide lots of cover. 

I'm new to the plant world, so any suggestions are helpful!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Most of the foreground plants in that tank are high demand plants, that being high light and co2 and all those types of goodies. The creeping plant is called 'glossostigma' or just glosso for short. It will make quite a lawn for you in hte proper conditions.

For low maintenance tanks, I would recommend java fern, its pretty undemanding. For foreground plants you could try an array of anubias plants. They grow with next to no light. 

A neat thing you could try is getting a big ball of java moss and some flat beach stones... tie a little moss to the stones and put them in the foreground of your tank. This will give it a grassy kind of feel once the moss fills in. 

You could also try crypts, low light, low demand plants.

hope that helps!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok thanks! I will look into those plants


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You can also try some amazon swords, they don't require much to grow and make your tank look awesome.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Ontariobetta..

There are many many different forms of "Java ferns" you could get out there.. All are attractive and very nice.. some more expensive and rarer..but all are great low maintenance plants. 
The main ones would be..

Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Microsorum pteropus "tropica"
Microsorum pteropus ''Narrow''
Microsorum pteropus "needle" 
Microsorum pteropus "Windelov"

Cryptocoryne are generally great plants for these tanks but take note that some can be quite difficult for the beginner as they do suffer from what is commonly known as "crypt melt". Its a process of the plant acclimatising to its new surrounding when transplanted.. sometimes crypts can be so sensitive that a change in lighting can cause it to melt..sometimes with no returns.. but on a general basis.. great plants for "plant and leave alone" kinda setups.. since they thrive on stability of the environment they are in. This group of plants has grew on me and i throughly enjoy them now..

if you want some foregorund for the tank you can also try Lilaeopsis brasiliensis... make sure its the right type though cos there are variants that look the same but grow much taller...Alternatively..the moss idea suggested by holocron is also a great way to get a nice looking forground... since by doing it that way.. you're not limited by your gravel choice.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok I'll do some reasearching on the different kinds. I'll stick to the basic ones, as I don't need anything rare at all. Just something to look nice 

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Ontario,

If you need any java moss i do have some i can part with. 
If you wish to have some for free gimme a pm with your info and i can send it out in the mail for yas


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow thanks a lot! I plan to start setting up the tank this weekend, so I'll give you a shout when i'm done


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No prob at all


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Try this. It is available at a few LFS









Family Scrophulariaceae 
Continent South America 
Region 
Country of origin Cuba 
Height 5-3 cm 
Width 3-10+ cm 
Light requirements low-very high 
Temperature 18-28 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-hard 
pH tolerance 5-7,5 
Growth medium 
Demands medium

Hemianthus callitrichoides is one of the smallest aquarium plants in the world, and creeps over the bottom with millimetre-sized round leaves. If planted in small clumps a few centimetres apart, it will spread rapidly and cover the bottom like a carpet. Hemianthus callitrichoides is an attractive foreground plant for small aquariums, and makes few demands. Found on Cuba west of Havana.

Oh yes hairgrass works well as a secondary tier.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

man, I really wish I had luck growing that plant. Even in my high light co2 fertilized tank it just doesn't catch on 

any secrets? please share in another post.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

You probably know more about plants than I do but I have it in a 5' 75g tank with 3 60W pendants, a double 4' light (3+WPG), eco substrate, DIY CO2, dose with flourish and flourish excel. I have had it about a month and it seems to be doing well. It definately doesn't grow as fast as java moss or hornwort though.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I definitely think its my substrate. You have eco-complete which is amazing for creepers. I use a gravel flourite mix and its just not enough. How do you find the DIY co2 for a tank that large?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I have 2 bottles running and I find it to be a pain in the ***. I am currently looking for a pressurized CO2 system but they seem hard to find. Anyone have one for sale?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

i'm going to start a CO2 in toronto/canada thread today, it'll outline what I have heard to be the best way to get pressurized in the city.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

When I used to work for (closed since 1995) Aquarium Toronto, we got the same effect per se by planting "regular" and sunset hygro sideways. Cut off the top node and place pebbles in between the nodes to keep it down. From each node, it will grow upwards and the developing roots will keep it down.

A little trick I haven't used since.

HTH


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Interesting. I am going to try that and see what happens.

jrs


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Holo.. your substrate is fine.. tweek your regime a little more...CO2 i believe is the biggest issue.... i've grown it on PLAIN inert quartz gravel..

Anyway.. back on topic.. i Wouldn't reccomend HC for beginners that dont wanna do much work on their tank..


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I think I'm going to pick up some Amazon Sword, as PJs has it 4 for $5, so why not! 
Also, there is this plant that I like called Hyrophilia Polysperma (sp??), I think I might try that as well. There were big clumps of it for around $3. I think I might also get some type of Val for along the back, and attach some java fern to the driftwood...and maybe try the javamoss in the front....
Any comments?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The PJ's deal is good.

I got mine in the summer, 5 for 5$ and they have grown A LOT. I probably have 3 different big pots of them now. Don't count one of them though as I took 1 little ones from my gf and they grew a lot.

The problem is, I don't know how to seperate them in order for them to grew more into different bunches instead of stemming from one big one.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

good call! I picked up 3 amazon's from PJs when I started my tank up last year and they grew to be huge! I actually took them back to big als and they purchased the large plant for $20... not a bad turn over. I think I got 3 for $3.

Hygro is a great plant for low light tanks. It grew slowly but nicely in my 12g tank. In my 50g it grows so fast, like 2-3" a day. 

Good choices!

you may want to grab some ferts just to make the plants a little happier.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hemianthus callitrichoides 'cuba' is awesome. It forms a beautiful ground cover and never gets too tall (3-4 cm max), so it is low maintenance. Ironically, I've found that this plant grows better in my non-CO2 pressurized nano tank than my main planted show tank. I attribute this to Flourish Excel supplementation as well as finer substrate (Onyx sand in my case). It's a SLOW grower, so if you've got other quicker plants, or algae problems, then it can easily be overtaken.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Plant Crazy said:


> It's a SLOW grower, so if you've got other quicker plants, or algae problems, then it can easily be overtaken.


I've learned this the hard way... 3 times. I am going through a serious thread algae problem and it just swollows my HC and my moss. SOME DAY!

Onyx sand eh, where did you find this in the GTA?


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

I ordered Onyx sand through Big Al's online (they very rarely stock it in their brick & mortar stores). The only unfortunate thing is that they charge an extra shipping charge since it is a 'heavy item'. I've actually got at least 3/4 bag left if you're interested in trying some in a small tank (probably enough to fill up a 10g tank).

I really think that HC thrives on Flourish Excel, high lighting (and of course, good fert levels: my nano tank's nitrate 8-10ppm, phosphate 0.8-1 ppm).

Stan.



holocron said:


> I've learned this the hard way... 3 times. I am going through a serious thread algae problem and it just swollows my HC and my moss. SOME DAY!
> 
> Onyx sand eh, where did you find this in the GTA?


----------



## Badger (Sep 9, 2006)

*are they the same*

I was just wondering if "moneywort" and "pennywort" were the same plants? I,ve seen moneywort grown in tanks but I,ve only seen pennywort grown in pots on shelves at the garden center.


----------

